# plik kernela  2.6.12-6??

## s2czur

mam pytanie  po zainstalowa niu gentoo z plytki i  wpisaniu go do gruba pokazuje mi  ze nazwa pliku jest zla albo sciazka dostepu sciazka jest dobra wiec wychodzi ze nazwa ale jak to sprawdzic ??

----------

## milu

Ech...

Magiczne kule się popsuły i nieprędko się naprawią dlatego też podaj więcej danych np. co masz wpisane w grub.conf i zawartość /boot

Poza tym w grubie możesz spróbować uruchomić komputer z palca dzięki wygodnemu wierszowi poleceń. Polecam zapoznanie się z jego dokumentacją.

----------

## Xax

Odpalic system jeszcze raz z livecd, podmontowac partycje gdzie jest plik grub.conf oraz obraz kernela (mozna sie rowniez chrootowac wg opisu z handbooka, do wyboru do koloru) i juz. Fertiś.

----------

## s2czur

wiec wiecej danych ... sa trzy partycje 

(hd0,1)na tym jest root i reszta 

czyli partycje dobrze sa wpisane bo na drugiej instalowalem kornela wpis jest mniej wiecej taki 

root (hd0,1) 

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 

initrd / (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 

i to chyba wszystko bo pisze z pamieci  :Very Happy: 

do inita nawet nie dochodzi a root jest dobry bo files... sie zgadza jak zagladalem do instalacji wczesniejszych kerneli to na koncu dopisywali udev ale z tym tez nie idzie a w handbook na dvd pisalo wogle ze ramdisk  ma byc pisane oddzielnie ale tez nie dziala 

a co do zabotowania z livecd to musze montowac wszytsko zanim wejde na kompa ?? 

tzn gentoo i proc i home ??

a pozniej dopiero chroot.. jesli rozumiem ale  ...  :Very Happy: 

wtedy co wejsc do boot i zobaczc jak sie nazywa plik kernela czy jakos inaczej to robic bo z livecd sie na boota na kompie nie da ...?

czy moze instalowac jescze raz i w logu zobaczyc gdzie i jaki to kernel .. ale to kolejne 3 4 godz ;(

----------

## Xax

 *s2czur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 
> 
> initrd / (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 
> ...

 

Nie no, kolejny. Skad wy bierzecie ta przykladowa konfiguracje gruba ?

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2 udev (jezeli z nigo korzystasz to warto go dodac)

initrd /boot/initrd-genkernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 
```

Ma byc tak. Odsylam do http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

 *Quote:*   

> a co do zabotowania z livecd to musze montowac wszytsko zanim wejde na kompa ??
> 
> tzn gentoo i proc i home ??
> 
> a pozniej dopiero chroot.. jesli rozumiem ale ... 
> ...

 

BINGO   :Exclamation: 

----------

## s2czur

yy -yyy nie dziela .. 

nie ma juz problemu ze sciazka ale nadal jest z plikiem :/ bo pokazuje ze zly ..

jak zmieniam roota i wchodze na boot to pisze ze tam jest kernel-genkenel-2.6.12-gentoo-r9

zmieniam tez ta 6 na 9 ale to tez nic nie daje :/ 

tak dla pewnosci to chroot lece z /mnt/gentoo na /bin/bash

no ale mowei nie dzie a jesli chodzi skad te bledy to z pogietej gazety z gento najpierw podali zly plik do rozpakowania zmienili dodali -L+ a nazwa byla inna a pozniej to co wiedzisz nie liczac tego ze chyba nazwa z tego co widze kernela tez jest zla  :Smile: 

chyba ze sie gdzies pomylilem  :Very Happy:  .. lae nie sadze

----------

## Xax

Nie jestes pierwszy, ktory sie przejechal na tej pogietej gazecie. Trzymaj sie handbooka, tym bardziej, ze jest po naszemu.

Chroota robisz identycznie jak podczas instalki.

Do grub.conf musisz wstawic dokladnie taka sama nazwe (co do literki, cyferki, kreseczki, wielkosci znaczka) zarowno kernela jak i initrd. Piszesz ze zmieniasz 6 na 9, fakt, zgadza sie. Ale co z 'x86', ktore jest w nazwie cytowanego przez Ciebie konfigu gruba a nie ma tego natomiast w nazwie, ktora teraz podales. Sprawdz dokladnie.

PS Jeszcze raz: trzymaj sie handbooka, juz prawie skonczyles   :Wink: 

[EDIT]

Jeszcze jedna wazna sprawa, fstab. Jak wyglada dokladny podzial na partycjeT. ak na wszelki wypadek gdyby sie nadal wykladal to go tutaj wklej.

----------

## s2czur

jest tam wpisane tez x86 :/

podzial na partycje tez jest troszke dziwny :/ 

chociarz to wedlug wlasnego uznania ale kazali w tej gazecie zrobic tak ...

hda1 swap

hda2 boot 

hda3 ... 

ale to chyba nie ma az takiego znaczenia bo w grubie i tak jest wpisane hd0,1 wiec boot ma byc na drugiej :/

fstab zacytuje dopiero w niedziele bo teraz wrucilem do chaty i nie pamietam dokladnie ..niechce wprowadzac w blad :/

a no wlasnie zmieniam tak jak jest wpiasne w gazecie montuje gentoo proc home 

a pozniej chroot

ale wtedy jesli dobrze zauwazylem nie jestem na dysku tylko na livecd i to folder z cdromu przegladam ...

a jak sie dostac z livecd na kompa zeby sprawdzic co jest w boot na kompie i jak nazywa sie tam ten plik???

bo probowalem bez chroot i nie moge tam wejsc

znaczy do folderu boot niby tak ale tam jest tylko cos  :Very Happy:  o nazwie boot a to ani folder ni plik bo z "cd" wlezc nie moge a z nano edytowac tez sie nie da... wiec co to ??

i z kad wiedziec jakie tam jest wkoncu to jšdro .. czy ono wogle moglo zainstalowac sie gdzies indziej ??

----------

## s2czur

Listing 3: Podglšd dowišzania symbolicznego do ródeł jšdra

# ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root      12 Oct 13 11:04 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10 

# ls -l /usr/src/linux <-- tak przegladlem handbooka i zastanawiam sie czy nie zainstalowac go jeszcze raz recznie  :Very Happy:  ale mam jescze jedno pytanko czy z tego pliku nie pownienem sie dowiedziec jakie jest aktulanie przezemnie instalowane jadro??

bo jesli tak to zamiast wlazic do boot na livecd moze powinienem tam wejsc i to sprawdzic??

----------

## Xax

Podzial na partycje ma znaczenia i to wielkie. W tej gazecie sie komus chyba pomylilo, bo pierwszy pewnie mial byc boot, drugi swap i dopiero potem partycja na roota. Ehhh. Ale jak zes tak zrobil to sie tego trzymaj.

Skoro masz taki (a nie inny podzial) to juz widze blad w konfiguracji gruba, w punkcie real_root ma byc /dev/hda3.

Chroot'ing

```

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

----------

## s2czur

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r10

i kolejna roznica initrd ale to i tak narazie nic nieda bo kernela nie moge zaladowac 

u mnie w gazecie pisze 

initrd /boot/initrd-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

 :Confused: 

----------

## s2czur

na poczatku tez zrobilem swap druga tyle ze tez cos nie dzielalo ale sprobuje hda3 na takim ukladzie narazie 

bo wkoncu juz teezba zmienic to (hd0,1) przed kernelem i to r6 na r9 

chroot'ing robie wiec dobrze 

dzieks w niedziele to sprawdze moze to rzeczywiscie partycja

----------

## s2czur

no i mniej wiecej sie zgadza po zmienie real root na hda3 jadro sie laduje ale jest jeszcze problem z initrd bo nie moze go znalezc tylko co w takim razie wpisac ???

 initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9???

czy jeszcze cos dopisac ??

bo juz nie wiem a moze ten caly prefiks (hd0,1) 

przed bootem ?? :Very Happy: 

i do jasnej ciasnej na jakiej partycji to jest .. :/ i oby to byla ta nazwa 

za to racje przyznaje wydaje sie ze opis s z podrecznika jest duzo lepszy niz z tej gupiej gazety

----------

## s2czur

 :Smile:  wkoncu bylo widac pingwinka  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xax

 *s2czur wrote:*   

> no i mniej wiecej sie zgadza po zmienie real root na hda3 jadro sie laduje ale jest jeszcze problem z initrd bo nie moze go znalezc tylko co w takim razie wpisac ???
> 
>  initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9???
> 
> czy jeszcze cos dopisac ??
> ...

 

Podmontuj wszystkie partycje, chrootnij sie do systemu, zrob co chcesz, byle bys tylko pokazal co zwraca

```
ls -l /boot/
```

(boot'a masz na osobnej partycji wiec nie zapomnij go podmontowac, jak napiszesz ze nic nie zwraca to znajde i udusze  :Wink: )

----------

## Polin

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Nie jestes pierwszy, ktory sie przejechal na tej pogietej gazecie.

 

Oni (w tej gazecie) specjalnie pelno bykow nawstawiali - zeby pokazac wszystkim, jakie to Gentoo jest "be" - nawet zainstalowac sie nie da, za to Aurox wspanialy, cacy i userfriendly.  :Smile: 

----------

## s2czur

 :Very Happy:  puki co znowu sie schanbilem i narazzie do srody zainstalowalem windowsa bo musze pare zaczy napisac ale jutro i tak zawijam kompa do chaty i zaczne od poczadku nie dam sie   :Twisted Evil: 

zainstaluje go odpoczadku z odpowiednimi partycjami itp  :Very Happy: 

bede mial na swieta duzo czasu ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## s2czur

caly czas czytajac handbooka wydaje mi sie ze chodzi tylko o zmaine partycji i powienien byc juz spokoj 

nie z gazety a z handbooka  :Exclamation: 

noworoczne postanowienie

----------

## Polin

 *s2czur wrote:*   

> caly czas czytajac handbooka wydaje mi sie ze chodzi tylko o zmaine partycji i powienien byc juz spokoj 
> 
> nie z gazety a z handbooka 
> 
> noworoczne postanowienie

 

Ty jakiegos bloga tu piszesz, czy jak?

----------

## szczuras

 *Polin wrote:*   

>  *s2czur wrote:*   caly czas czytajac handbooka wydaje mi sie ze chodzi tylko o zmaine partycji i powienien byc juz spokoj 
> 
> nie z gazety a z handbooka 
> 
> noworoczne postanowienie 
> ...

 

to pod monolog momentami podchodzi :] a o gazetach bylo juz duzo postow  :Neutral:  nie korzystamy z komercyjnej pomocy! :]

----------

## Xax

 *s2czur wrote:*   

>  puki co znowu sie schanbilem i narazzie do srody zainstalowalem windowsa bo musze pare zaczy napisac ale jutro i tak zawijam kompa do chaty i zaczne od poczadku nie dam sie  
> 
> zainstaluje go odpoczadku z odpowiednimi partycjami itp 
> 
> bede mial na swieta duzo czasu ... 

 

Haniebny to jest poziom polszczyzny w Twoich postach, ort na orcie, az glowa zaczyna bolec   :Rolling Eyes: 

Dokladnie, zacznij ta instalke od nowa, wg handbooka punkt po punkcie. W ten sposob sie chyba nie da tego Gentoo nie zainstalowac*

* - Na bank sie myle (sa na tym forum na to dowody) ale poludzic sie chyba moge   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Haniebny to jest poziom polszczyzny w Twoich postach, ort na orcie, az glowa zaczyna bolec  
> 
> Dokladnie, zacznij ta instalke od nowa, wg handbooka punkt po punkcie. W ten sposob sie chyba nie da tego Gentoo nie zainstalowac*
> ...

 

jak już bronimy polszczyzny, to bądźmy konsekwentni   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

 *raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jak już bronimy polszczyzny, to bądźmy konsekwentni  

 

e tam, polszczyzna polszczyzną a slang slangiem, czy puki czy źomal tak czy siak nie pasuje, IMHO slangu mozna uzywac, byle poprawnie  :Razz: 

----------

## s2czur

sory i tak sprawdzam dwa razy przed wyslaniem  :Very Happy: 

JESTEM DYSLEKTYKIEM   :Exclamation:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrto

[OT]

Jeśli korzystasz z firefoxa to może to: http://spellbound.sourceforge.net/ okaże się pomocne.

----------

## Polin

 *s2czur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> JESTEM DYSLEKTYKIEM    

 

Za moich czasow zwano to "lenistwem". A teraz to tak wygodnie - "Mam dysleksje i mam w rzyci ortografie, literowki i poprawne formulowanie zdan".

Jak masz taki problem, to czemu nie przepuszczasz tego przez slownik w Office? A tak, zapomnialem... Dysmozg... eee... dysleksja.  :Confused: 

----------

## noobah

 *Polin wrote:*   

> Za moich czasow zwano to "lenistwem". A teraz to tak wygodnie - "Mam dysleksje i mam w rzyci ortografie, literowki i poprawne formulowanie zdan".
> 
> Jak masz taki problem, to czemu nie przepuszczasz tego przez slownik w Office? A tak, zapomnialem... Dysmozg... eee... dysleksja. 

 

Polin, nie bądź taki szybki w wydawaniu sądów nt dyslektyków, bo to jest choroba i jak się na tym nie znasz to się nie wypowiadaj. Mój brat jest dyslektykiem (dyplomowanym - tzn z papierem:D) i wiem jak wygląda ten problem.

----------

## Polin

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Polin, nie bądź taki szybki w wydawaniu sądów nt dyslektyków, bo to jest choroba i jak się na tym nie znasz to się nie wypowiadaj. Mój brat jest dyslektykiem (dyplomowanym - tzn z papierem:D) i wiem jak wygląda ten problem.

 

A co ma dysleksja (czyli zaburzenia w czytaniu) do pisania, do przepuszczania postow przez jakis slownik czy sprawdzenia czy nie ma literowek?

Ostatnio tlumaczenie lenistwa przez "mam dysleksje" robi sie nagminne.

A problemy z poprawnym pisaniem to dysgrafia, wiec jak ktos tlumaczy niechlujstwo swojego pisania dysleksja to na odleglosc smierdzi to lgarstwem.

Jak wiem, ze mam problemy z patrzeniem to nosze okulary, jak z chodzeniem to uzywam kul/wozka, a jak wiem, ze moja ortografia szwankuje to uzywam slownka. Proste prawda?

----------

## w.tabin

 *Polin wrote:*   

> A problemy z poprawnym pisaniem to dysgrafia, 

 

dokladniej dysortografia

 *Quote:*   

> Dysgrafia to trudnosci w opanowaniu umiejetnosci pisania poprawnego pod wzgledem graficznym.

 

----------

